# Need to make database application web-based instead of using VPN



## Angstrom03 (Apr 11, 2013)

We have two systems for keeping all of our information: One (Zoho) is web- based and is more of a contact management software that can be accessed by anyone who has the log-in info. The other (Shelter Pro) is only currently available on one computer (but it can be networked, it just hasn't been). This database processes our adoptions and donations and generates receipts. Shelter Pro is the more robust of the two, but the problem is that it is available only on one computer and the person who is doing all the data input is overloaded. 
Our goal is to have the functionality of Shelter Pro but have it be available via the web, without having to use a VPN or services such as gotomypc.com.
How can we accomplish this? 
Thank you.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

What does your Database need to do exactly?


----------



## Angstrom03 (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe I'll be able to take some screen shots of that DB, to give you a better idea, but basically it keeps track of all our dogs' information, the adopters' information, donor info., and it also processes all payments and donations, generating receipts and various reports.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That would be useful, but make sure to blank out any confidential information


----------



## Angstrom03 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for being alert about that; it has already occurred to me, too, and I'll see how I can work around it. Maybe it'll come down to my showing you the information format but using generic data in order to give you a better idea of what we have.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The Shelter Pro site is unfortunately devoid of actual documentation, but it says that Shelter Pro supports multiple users via networking. Have you contacted their support team regarding what you're trying to accomplish?


----------



## Angstrom03 (Apr 11, 2013)

Fjandr said:


> The Shelter Pro site is unfortunately devoid of actual documentation, but it says that Shelter Pro supports multiple users via networking. Have you contacted their support team regarding what you're trying to accomplish?


Thank you for your reply. There's no support team (in the sense of sys. admin) - just a bunch of volunteers, struggling to do everything... What is desired to be accomplished is shown in my original post of this thread (make the DB be web-based rather than using VPN and such). It'll be a little while before I (hopefully) receive some screen shots and am able to display here the info. they contain. So please wait for me to post again; I won't drop this or forget about it, because I am intent on reaching a resolution that would help them.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I meant the Shelter Pro technical support team. Unless you mean to say that the company producing Shelter Pro relies solely on volunteers to support their product.

I did find the requirements for multiple-user use. If you don't have a copy of SQL server available, you can install the workstation-only version of Shelter Pro on each machine that needs access. However, if the software was installed on the original machine without the networking option it's likely that it will have to be re-installed there. You'd need a recent backup (you do backup the database, correct?) in order to restore it after the re-installation. The Shelter Pro manual outlines the various networking options available.


----------



## Angstrom03 (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't think that the outfit that produces Shelter Pro has been contacted. I am sure that data backups are being done. I'll get back to you when I have more information.


----------



## Angstrom03 (Apr 11, 2013)

I just learned that the Shelter Pro tech. support HAS recently been contacted and they are working with our group in order to resolve the issue. Hopefully they'll be able to successfully address the need. If not, I'll get back on the topic here.
Many thanks.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Good deal, hopefully they can help you work it out. We'll be here if you need us. :smile:


----------

